
Kim Dotcom Can See [Only] One File Of 22 Million Says FBI - chaostheory
http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/7222754/Dotcom-can-see-one-file-of-22-million-says-FBI
======
stfu
_Dotcom said he was in the process of creating a website to publish all the
information, so the public could see for themselves._

Looking forward to that. His big mouth strategy should make that quite an
entertaining journey.

------
sp332
"I would like the contents of /dev/sda" :)

------
briandear
The case before the New Zealand courts is ONLY if there is if there is cause
for extradition. It's not the trial of his guilt or innocence on the charges.
While I think he should have access to the files against him, those files will
be disclosed if he faces trial in the US under discovery rules. However, the
extradition case is more like a grand jury proceeding, deciding only if there
is enough evidence to proceed, or in this case, extradite. Dotcom having
access to all of the evidence against him has no influence on the decision to
extradite.

If there is a complaint about the extradition process itself, there's nothing
he can do about it as those rules are established by the Extradition Treaty.
If he were worried about extradition, it would have been smart to locate
himself in a non-extraditing country, or better yet, not building a company
that facilitated massive-scale piracy. I know that all of MegaUpload traffic
wasn't criminal, but I also know that Dotcom certainly wasn't ignorant of what
was being trafficked across his servers, in fact he profited from it
immensely.

But, this issue is one for the courts, and not just the ones in the US: his
arrest was at the behest of Hong Kong, the Netherlands, the UK, the US,
Germany and Canada.

He has a long criminal history relating to trafficking credit card numbers,
insider trading and embezzlement. It's entirely logical that his arrest was
completely warranted given the evidence and his history.

He isn't Kevin Mitnick, that's for sure.

~~~
kstenerud
Given that both sides are entering arguments, and that a failure to compromise
is going to delay the extradition process, It seems likely that the legal
implications of the treaty and intricacies of the extradition process are far
more complex than you describe. If they were not, the requests by the defense
would have been thrown out already.

Furthermore, considering the high quality council retained by Mr Dotcom, it
would seem doubtful that they are missing something that an armchair analyst
is able to discover and present in an online forum.

~~~
eli
I don't think briandear was suggesting that he discovered something that Kim
Dotcom or his council missed. I'm sure they understand what's going on... but
much of the commentary about this case seems to be based on the
misunderstanding that Kim Dotcom's guilt or innocence is currently being
evaluated by the court.

~~~
Retric
It _is_ being evaluated, just with _vary_ low standards. If he could prove
beyond a shadow of a doubt that the vary idea he commit-ed the crime was
ludicrous then he could avoid extraction. If for example that he could
demonstrate that 99.5% of the files on his site larger than 50mb where home
movies then the primary use was not large scale copy-write infringement of
movies.

